# ant/slug proof dishes



## Whaler

with the warmer weather right around the corner (please no more snow, i'm sick of shoveling out my colony) i want to get some dishes that will keep the tiny critters out. my colony is located right on the edge of a large wetland preserve in connecticut so ants and slugs are a real pain in the neck, especially since one of my cats takes her sweet time about leaving the "housing area" and coming over to eat.

does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## AshleyHoneyBee

I saw this thing: The Antser Ant-Proof Barrier

Although it probably wouldn't help for slugs, some eggshell sprinkled around it should keep them at bay.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

antproofbowl.com - Home

They offered a discount because we were a rescue.


----------



## Whaler

thanks for the recommendations. i will probably get a couple of the bowls since it seems that it would work on the slugs as well.


----------



## zcb

I think that bowl would scare my two. They are so very suspicious of anything new. I did try putting the dry food dish on another shallow dish with water in it but the cats wouldn't come anywhere near it.


----------



## Whaler

i would have been concerned about that a while back but now, since i have spent a lot of time just hanging out with my colony, i am almost certain that if it is coming from "daddy" they will dig right in. 

my guys and have developed a good deal of trust towards me. i can come right up to their houses while they are in them and they don't even move a muscle but if a stranger comes within even 100 feet they take off. with so many jerks in the world i am really glad that they seem to understand that i can be trusted whereas they should be very cautious with other people.


----------

